# Shavings in Joint Compound??



## Grasiorai (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello gentlemen and ladies. This is a first for me. Small pink and orange shavings throughout the compound. 

Product is Pro Form Ready mix all purpose 50lb.

See attached pics. Reasonably sure this was not an error on our part. Has this happened to you? Was this isolated or a palletized issue? A bit concerned we are going to see more of this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Are you mixing with a paddle in a red bucket ?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That's what I was going to ask, what color is the bucket you mixed it in.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks like Homer Orange.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Not all buckets are created equal. There's some buckets that aren't worthy to mix in.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Grasiorai (Jan 26, 2020)

Damn. 

Yes sir. I sure am. Orange plastic 5 gallon Home Depot bucket. Cast paddle. Thank you so much for the heads up. Will change ASAP. 

That is EXACTLY what it is.


----------



## Grasiorai (Jan 26, 2020)

Recommendations for proper mixing container?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Regular joint compound pail


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

The paint buckets seem to be better as well. 

You can use a paddle in the Homer bucket but just be conscientious about hitting the sides. Maybe slow down the RPM's a little. I highly recommend a variable speed drill motor if you're not using one now.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

digging the mixer paddle into the homer bucket. been there, done that. I learned to not dig my paddle in at an angle, that's what was causing the digging action. 

also look at your paddle, an old one had the metal separating at the bottom-come to find out it was digging chucks out of the bucket.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Good thing I hate orange I've never bought one.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Grasiorai said:


> Recommendations for proper mixing container?


Not so much the container, it's the paddle and operator beating the sides of the bucket. 

Get one of these, be aware it will stand on its own, lay it down when done mixing. 

https://www.all-wall.com/USG-SHEETROCK-Mud-Mixer.html

Tom


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Would occasionally see this only white, from the white bucket. 

Switched to a different paddle. Not only does it not dig in, it mixes alot better and faster. I wouldn't have thought it, from the looks of it.

https://www.zoro.com/qep-mixing-pad...oX8E8UJl5F2Q-_zU0Pn1eNB7KobuFcI0aAuArEALw_wcB

Have no idea about the site, it was just the first picture that came up.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

the HD and Lowes buckets are much thinner than the white compound buckets


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

And here I thought this was going to be about scraping the sides of the bucket scooping it out with your knife.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I grind the nubs off the bottom of the big paddles. They started adding a sharp metal nub to them. They just eat up a bucket.

Also, the screw type will literally drill through the bottom of a bucket. Then it dumps the mud all over the floor.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

https://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Mud-Mixing-Tools/Advance-Tornado-Power-Mixer.html


Best mixing paddle I've ever used, non metal blade/doesn't scrape the bucket. Mixes fast and well. SirMixalot turned me on to these.


----------



## rescraft (Nov 28, 2007)

Use a clear paddle??


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Clear bucket.


----------



## Grasiorai (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks all. Great comments and insight. I bought a steel 5 gal bucket. Also ground the sharp edges off the casting on the paddle with a dermal stone. 

Shaving free! Love it


----------



## Grasiorai (Jan 26, 2020)

Lmao... dremel... not dermal. Apparently my IPhone has a beef with Dremel.


----------

